# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Remember!

## Ash

The Best Things To Give: 

To your Creator - is devotion 
To your Father - is humility 
To your Mother - is good conduct 
To your Teacher - is obedience 
To your Friend - is sincerity 
To your Apponent - is tolerance 
To yourself - is respect 
To your Enemy - is forgiveness 
To all Men - is charity 

The Greatest Things: 

The best day - Today 
The best gift - Forgiveness 
The meanest feeling - Jealousy 
The greatest need - Commonsense 
The most expensive indulgence - Hate 
The greatest trouble maker - Talking Too Much 
The cleverest man - One who does what he thinks right 
The greatest teacher - One who makes you want to learn 
The worst bankrupt - The soul that has lost is enthusiasm 
The cheapest, stupidest, easiest thing to do - Finding fault 
The best part of one's religion - Gentleness & Cheerfulness 

Always Value These three Things: 
I. Good Advice. 
2. Good deeds done to others. 
3. Death: Remembering it at all times. 

Always Look After These Three Things: 
I. Your Parents. 
2. Your Teacher. 
3. The Laws of the Almighty (to obey them). 

Always Believe In These Three Things: 
1. Almighty Allah. 
2. His Prophet (Sallallahu.Alayhi.Wasallam). 
3. The day of judgment and resurrection (Qiyaamat and Akhirah). 

Always Love These Three Things: 
1. Truth. 
2. Good Deeds. 
3. Your believe in Allah Taala. 

Always Control These Three Things: 
1. Bad Temper. 
2. Your Tongue. 
3. Your Heart. 

Always Strive For These Three Things: 
1. Your Prayers. 
2. Fight against Injustice. 
3. Earn halaal Earnings (Halaal means clean earnings). 

Always Avoid These Three Things: 
1. Curses from others. 
2. Complaints from others against you. 
3. Bad duaas (Curses on you).

----------


## dsjeya

very nice

----------


## Naresh

cool Ash keep it up

----------


## Shakir_Baroodi

*Good thread . :1cool;*

----------


## dsjeya

to ash -thanks a lot

----------


## Ghazel

very beautiful sharing. :applaud;

----------


## Majid

wow Nice one Ash as ever  :Smile:

----------


## urban_angel

Great Ash..thanx fr sharing :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

Nice sharing Ash  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

Thanks guy's :hatoff;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

very good

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nice post ashuuu ..thnx for sharing

----------


## Ash

Thanks guyz

----------


## Friendzz

Nice ASH

----------


## Ash

thanks

----------


## *Fatima*

nice sharin

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

niceq

----------


## RAHEN

bahut hi achi post ki hai


Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

:Smile:

----------


## mytonse

very nice..remembered

----------


## Ash

Thank You.

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

np :d

----------


## sneha

NICE SHARIN  ASH

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

anytyme

----------

